# Newer Invert pics (pic heavy :O)



## richoman_3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Been dieing to get pics of some reptiles or atleast beg my parents to drive me for a herp, but hasnt been happening with this rainy weather :/
so i got some inverts out and took some pics....
i know most of you wont really care lol, just wanted to share something 
if you want me to keep posting them let me know 

once again sorry for the crappy pics, but soon they shall be good as im going to get a better camera then this point and shoot 
enjoy....

Half Tiger/Half Green Ethmostigmus Rubripes - Cqld










Sa Mallee Scolopendra Morsitans









Scolopendra Leata E ... - coudnt be more than happy to finnaly find someone who found one and bring them in the hobby !!!









Cormocephalus Aurantiipes .... - a really odd form, i like to call it the 'Devil pede'









And Cercophonius Squama ... most of you Victorians should be familiar with this scorp


----------



## Klaery (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pics Nick  Well done.


----------



## killimike (Jul 25, 2011)

Some nice inverts 

Do you breed the pedes?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 25, 2011)

killimike said:


> Some nice inverts
> 
> Do you breed the pedes?



i want to try but its very difficult
they are impossible to sex visibly (except scolopendra morsitans - males have ridges on their terminal legs) and they are extremely territorial. 
i want to give it a crack though this year


----------



## killimike (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info! It would be great to be able to reproduce them with some regularity, and get them established in larger numbers like other inverts.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 25, 2011)

killimike said:


> Thanks for the info! It would be great to be able to reproduce them with some regularity, and get them established in larger numbers like other inverts.



no worries, they are my fave inverts.
its a shame that not alot of people are interested in them  ... which i sorta like coz then everyone asks me bout them 
when i get my hands on rarer species/forms i always pinch myself with how lucky i am and always would love to breed them!, but its difficult, and i have to try it soon 
Overseas people breed there pedes - there is much more people interested in them.

If you have any Q's bout them let me know, im always keen to help


----------



## MathewB (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the first pic of Scolopendra Leata E


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 25, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I like the first pic of Scolopendra Leata E



Thanks 
they are a small pede, but awesome - there is five colourforms of S.Laeta (A,B,C,D,E) - all are found in WA. and some are spread round Australia - C is the most common (black with red stripe) 
Laeta E is mostly found in WA like most pedes (you cant collect inverts from WA or NT) and there is only a few spots in SA and NSW they are found.
they arnt that common and are the only S.laeta colourform that do not have a stripe. This is one is from SA and after a couple of years of searching happy to get one


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd love to get a 'pede'. Got my first scorp tonight - Urodacus manicatus  Would love to get a U. yaschenkoi, they are awesome!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

Pedes are awesome, got two rubripes


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Pedes are awesome, got two rubripes



you just have to find one now 

@rahni: yeah yasch's are awesome and reallllly aggro scorps


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 26, 2011)

Would you mind informing me in my total ignorance, what exactly are the laws in different states about invert collecting?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Would you mind informing me in my total ignorance, what exactly are the laws in different states about invert collecting?



inverts are legal to collect, except in National Parks and in Western Australia and Northern Territory where you need to obtain a just about impossible permit to get. Also you need a permit if you are collecting Tarantulas or Urodacus scorpions in Queensland


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Would you mind informing me in my total ignorance, what exactly are the laws in different states about invert collecting?


In QLD, SA, NSW, VIC and ACT you can catch and keep without license (Tarantulas are restricted in some states), I THINK in NT your not allowed to collect, and in WA its illegal to keep inverts altogether.


----------



## redelapid (Jul 26, 2011)

about those pedes, i have found heaps when ive gone bushwalking and stuff, and everytime i find them they like stick thier tails up at me and display those two pincers. I thought about picking them up but i really have no idea what those pincers would do to me, are they in anyway dangerous?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> In QLD, SA, NSW, VIC and ACT you can catch and keep without license (Tarantulas are restricted in some states), I THINK in NT your not allowed to collect, and in WA its illegal to keep inverts altogether.



I wouldn't say illegal alltogether but generally they have to be imported on display licenses. Yet I can buy a $5 can of spray and kill em


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

redelapid said:


> about those pedes, i have found heaps when ive gone bushwalking and stuff, and everytime i find them they like stick thier tails up at me and display those two pincers. I thought about picking them up but i really have no idea what those pincers would do to me, are they in anyway dangerous?


The "pincers" are actually legs and are harmless, its the head you need to worry about...
If you get bitten you can expect excruciating pain and vomiting for a couple of days.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

redelapid said:


> about those pedes, i have found heaps when ive gone bushwalking and stuff, and everytime i find them they like stick thier tails up at me and display those two pincers. I thought about picking them up but i really have no idea what those pincers would do to me, are they in anyway dangerous?



the 'pincers' they raise when they are agressive are their terminal legs (back 2 legs), the other side of the body - the head, contains venomous pincers which give a hell of a nasty bite which will guarantee a couple of days of pain, not said to be deadly though.
dont touch them with your hands, use a container to scoop them up.
get some pics of the ones you get - or catch them even ... would love to see what you find


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> In QLD, SA, NSW, VIC and ACT you can catch and keep without license (Tarantulas are restricted in some states), I THINK in NT your not allowed to collect, and in WA its illegal to keep inverts altogether.


Oh WA, you so silly.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

Just realized I forgot Tasmania lmao I always do...


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

tasmania are only said to have just cormocephalus westwoodi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 26, 2011)

I have heard that the feet of centipedes contain a poison that can irritate the skin. (And picking them up has always resulted in me feeling this to be true, however the placebo effect is powerful so...). I have been bitten by one pede (flipped a log and it took refuge in my shoe), bloody hurts.

Thanks for the collecting info, sounds rather interesting. Do you know if there are any specific regulations around endangered inverts?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I have heard that the feet of centipedes contain a poison that can irritate the skin. (And picking them up has always resulted in me feeling this to be true, however the placebo effect is powerful so...). I have been bitten by one pede (flipped a log and it took refuge in my shoe), bloody hurts.
> 
> Thanks for the collecting info, sounds rather interesting. Do you know if there are any specific regulations around endangered inverts?



never heard of that?
ive handled mine before.
get pics of the ones you find


----------



## chickensnake (Jul 26, 2011)

lovin the Squama nick


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

They dont have poison feet, just sharp hooks that can make your skin tingle.
And nick thats very irresponsible considering your allergic.


----------



## crail4 (Jul 26, 2011)

i had a juvenile ethmostigmus rubripes but it escaped its tank 2 days ago while i was sleeping :x[h=1][/h]


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

@Geckphotographer: not to many inverts are endangered, but overcollecting is starting to get more common 
@Ben: thanks mate, my first scorp i found 
@Alex: they can bite me if they want, i will never die
@Crail: they are escape artists, what was your tank like?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 26, 2011)

Great thread Nick!


----------



## ittybitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing creeps me out more than centipedes!! Have always had a phobia of them since I was little.. I will happily catch a spider or scorpion or whatever, but put a pede infront of me and im outta there quick smart.. 
We get some around here all the time though, dark blue/black with orange/red legs.. I cant tell you exactly as I aint getting close enough to look!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 27, 2011)

ittybitty said:


> Nothing creeps me out more than centipedes!! Have always had a phobia of them since I was little.. I will happily catch a spider or scorpion or whatever, but put a pede infront of me and im outta there quick smart..
> We get some around here all the time though, dark blue/black with orange/red legs.. I cant tell you exactly as I aint getting close enough to look!



yes they are creepy 
sounds like you find cormocephalus westwoodi - common round where you are


----------



## Smithers (Jul 27, 2011)

Great bunch of pics Nick,


----------



## crail4 (Jul 27, 2011)

It was in a small plastic tank i got from kellyvile pets it was about a 5 inch by 2 inch tank and about 4inchs tall


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks Brett 

yeah they are escape artists, was there any holes in the tank?


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 11, 2011)

great thread, if i post a pic of my scorpion could you guys tell me what it is? possibly if its male or female?


----------



## Scag (Aug 11, 2011)

I used to keep a huge blck and orange one i found, man this thing was crazy, used to decapitate garden skinks. had him for about 3 years before it died.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 11, 2011)

I just gotta share my new scorps with you.15 rainforest scorpions, I bought them for $2.00 each about 3 weeks ago, they had just come off the mothers back.


----------

